# Need some info on 93 Maxima alternator



## penaltybox (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone know the amperage of these ?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, the handy factory service manual says (at least in the `94, EL-24) says 90A nominal max for the version they put on the VG, 95A nominal max for the VE.


----------



## penaltybox (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for the info!! Hope 93 is the same !


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yes, the 93s are the same as the 94.


----------

